# Aerotimer ? COSC certified 24h wristwatch (AWW 9)



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

*Aerotimer - COSC certified 24h wristwatch (AWW 9)*

*Specifications 
*
*Name*: Lufthansa JMD Aerotimer
*Model Reference*: Aerotimer 24h
*Movement*: ETA 2893-2 automatic, 21 jewels, power reserve 46h, number 216
*Time display*: 2 x 24 hour, minute, seconds,
*Date*: quick set date at 3
*Case*: titanium, screw on back, transparent caseback with sapphire glass, titanium bidirectional bezel with one yellow lumed mark
*Size*: 39 mm diameter
*Height*: 11 mm
*Face*: black, two 24 hour dial circles with white hour and minute numbers and markers, 24 on top
*Text on dial*: JMD, Aerotimer, Swiss Made
*Text on back*: (Lufthansa logo) Lufthansa Aerotimer 454 - Saphirrecrystal - Waterresistant 10 ATM - Chronometer Officially Certified
*Hands and markers*: black hands, white lumed hour, minute and second hands, yellow lumed 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] hour hand
*Water-resistance*: 10 ATM
*Crown*: main crown at 3, chronograph push buttons at 2 and 4
*Crystal*: domed sapphire crystal
*Lug*: 20 mm
*Bracelet*: leather strap with fold over clasp

*Foreword
*
For some reason this watch has never mentioned before in WUS. 
In most cases this watch is named Lufthansa Aerotimer, sometimes JMD Aerotimer. Short summary what we have here is given in 24watches.info:



> *Aerotimer 1999*
> The original Aero-Timer 24h is handmade and was developed by Lufthansa pilots in co-operation with the renowned Swiss horologist Jean-Maurice Donzè. Case and lunette are made of titan, numeral plate is titan coloured. The timepiece is watertight to a depth of 10 atm, it has a scratch-proof sapphire crystal face and a luminous 24h format display.


I bought this watch recently in February from eBay with box and papers. The price was EUR 307 and 19 bids were in bid history. Read on and you see that it was a very good price.










*Comments
*


> *Instructions for use
> *
> Congratulations on the purchase of your new JMD AEROTIMER self-winding watch. Its mechanism is a complex small masterpiece of Swiss watchmaking tradition. Only the best materials such as sapphire, titanium and whitegold have been used for your JMD AEROTIMER, whose accuracy is certified by the swiss authorization COSC.
> 
> This AEROTIMER is designed to the precise technical outlines of Lufthansa pilots, carried out by a design-team and Jean Maurice Donzé who is a master in watchmaking, working in Les Breuleux, the heart of the swiss watch industry where each AEROTIMER is manufactured. JMD is the guarantor for reliable and precise making of your watch.


The most spectacular feature of this watch is that it is COSC certified! To be honest, it is the only 24h COSC certified watch I have. Mostly these watches are on too high end for me. The only brand with 100% of production certified by COSC is Breitling. Other brands like Rolex, Omega, TAG Heuer etc. are certifying only certain models. According to Wikipedia only 3% of Swiss watch production is COSC certified.



Wikipedia said:


> *COSC* aka *C.O.S.C.* is *Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres*, the Official Swiss Chronometer Testing Institute, which is the institute responsible for certifying the accuracy and precision of wristwatches in Switzerland. A COSC certified timepiece can be identified by a serial number that is engraved in the movement, and an additional certification number provided by the institute.


Some watchmakers (like Ocean7) offer for some models "COSC option". On Ocean7 website is a good description of COSC:



> Each uncased movement is individually tested for fifteen days, in five positions, at three different temperatures. The movements are fitted with a seconds hand and the automatic winding mechanisms are disengaged for the tests. Measurements are made daily with the aid of cameras. Based on these measurements, seven eliminatory criteria are calculated, each of which must be met e.g. for movements of a diameter over 20 mm, the requirements, indicated in seconds/day, are noted in a table.


Usually the COSC option is USD 200-300, or even more. Unfortunately, no 24h watch by Ocean7 (Airnautic, Classic, AN-24, Early Bird) is available with COSC option.

This watch is put in a huge box. The size of a box was probably defined by the size of COSC certificate J. Every watch must individually pass the tests. My watch has movement number 216 and it is written on the certificate.

 

This watch is a limited special edition. It was never freely available, purchasable only as a part of frequent flyer program (after 100,000 miles or something). I don't know how many Aerotimers were produced. My watch has case #454, movement #216. Because of the limited edition there is not much information on this watch. In WUS it was never mentioned, in German uhrforum.de only once. But once in 2-3 years I think you will have chance to buy it on the bay.

Next not so common feature is that Aerotimer is a two 24h timezone watch with two independent 24h hour hands. Aerotimer was introduced with ETA 2893-2 movement, likely in 1999. In 1998 Glycine brought his Airtimer 2000, with the same movement. Airman had a 24h bezel and was considered even a three 24h timezone watch. For some reason Aerotimer's bidirectional ratcheted bezel is very simple, with only one triangular mark. This type of bezel you can use to mark one time point on minutes (or hours) scale. As the watch was developed by Lufthansa pilots they probably thought, that two time zones are enough for travelers and simple bezel is all they need more.










According to uhrforum.de this watch was produced by Mercier SA, managed by Jean-Maurice Donzé (JMD!).

Mercier SA is for other brands supplier of movements or whole watches, if needed. They are producing movements even for very high end watches. Example - H. Moser & Cie. movements are actually made by Mercier.

"Only the best materials such as sapphire, titanium and whitegold" have been used for this watch. Whitegold decorated movement with blue screws looks gorgeous. The domed sapphire crystal with bluish reflections is also superb.

This watch is designed to look like an instrument from dashboard and that's pretty nice. But the legibility is poor for me. Especially the hour hand no 1 is too small. To make it better readable I have both hour hands set on the same time. Then I get one bigger hour hand what I can read without problems. But that means the loss of 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] time zone.

Another not so good solution is the lumed(?) triangle mark on bezel. On my watch the unprotected mark is lost, of course. How the bezel should look like you can see on the photo below, where 12h version of Aerotimer is pictured.

*Summary
*
Of course I'm satisfied. For only about a "COSC option" price I got full COSC certified watch. The technical part is on the highest level. The dial could be better designed. Legibility is insufficient, but I have workaround how to make it better. I'm wearing it quiet often.


































































12h Aerotimer version, posted by Sheldon Winsor


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Aerotimer - COSC certified 24h wristwatch*

Sounds nice. I'd love to see your pics, but it seems there was a bit of a software crash affecting this entire site and all attachments are screwed up. Can you get your photos on a free photo hosting page like photobucket and repost?


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Aerotimer - COSC certified 24h wristwatch*

Now I restored all the pictures here with a help of photobucket. As all the pictures from last month postings are gone all over WUS, I will later try to restore my other postings too.


----------



## Aczkasow (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Aerotimer - COSC certified 24h wristwatch (AWW 9)*

>Unfortunately, no 24h watch by Ocean7 (Airnautic, Classic, AN-24, Early Bird) is available with COSC option.
Off topic: Well, this is not correct. AirNautic is available with COSC option. I have one


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Aerotimer - COSC certified 24h wristwatch (AWW 9)*

Love that 12 hour version.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Aerotimer - COSC certified 24h wristwatch (AWW 9)*



Aczkasow said:


> >Unfortunately, no 24h watch by Ocean7 (Airnautic, Classic, AN-24, Early Bird) is available with COSC option.
> Off topic: Well, this is not correct. AirNautic is available with COSC option. I have one


Congratulations, Aczkasow! And my fault. I checked only current Ocean7 website and no 24h model is there with COSC option.


----------



## Aczkasow (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Aerotimer - COSC certified 24h wristwatch (AWW 9)*



Afka said:


> Congratulations, Aczkasow! And my fault. I checked only current Ocean7 website and no 24h model is there with COSC option.


Thanks! That's weird, i have just checked, their website says Classic 24 COSC are in stock, but others are not.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Aerotimer - COSC certified 24h wristwatch (AWW 9)*

I would add what I read recently on bezels:



Redleader said:


> Unlike dive watches that are all fairly similar in concept, there are many types of aviator style watch. The earliest were pretty much standard wristwatches with no special features. Then came versions with a rotating bezel (pre-dating dive watches for this feature - although they had just a single minute marker or "bug" with no numbers).


Therefore Aerotimer has the bezel of earliest type. Another well-known model with this type of bezel is Chronoswiss Timemaster. Aerotimer's bezel is slick, Timemaster has coin edge bezel.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Aerotimer - COSC certified 24h wristwatch (AWW 9)*

Here is the picture of JMD version with golden dial I found in the web:


----------



## wjiemolenga (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Aerotimer - COSC certified 24h wristwatch (AWW 9)*

great watch,As all the pictures from last month postings are gone all over WUS, I will later try to restore my other postings too.thanks


----------

